# need help! hard lumpy stools



## 17553 (Apr 2, 2005)

what causes small round stools and lumpy stools. i take miralax every day go every day but every morning i get the urge have a small round stool ,or nothing comes out,get up get the urge again small lunpy stool,can do this up to five times with this rountine.finally have a nice full soft bm.i had colonoscopy and was normal i figure i have ibs-c but eat lots of fiber and drink tons a water plus miralax . please help with diet or advise,i eat mangoes ,bran,eggs,root veg,salad, spinach,peas,apple,omega 3 oils ,olivi oil,whole wheat bread. excercies and am very slim. had this problem for two years but has gotten worse. i thought the miralax would solve the problem, i take 15 grams a day,but what cause these lumpy stools at the begining and is there a way to correct this by diet ,it takes up most of my morings and gets very fustratingthanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It probably is that stool has been in there long enough that enough water got pulled out to make it hard and lumpy.Do you take the miralax once a day, or a couple of times. Spreading it out so it is more evenly mixed into the stool might help.I'm thinking that since it can't hold water in parts of the stool it didn't get mixed with, maybe the timing works out that the morning that stool isn't as miralaxed as other stool.Sounds like you are doing the right things with diet, maybe it is time to discuss Amitza or Zelnorm in addition?K.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Dear , you havent told us as lot of background info to guess what to try for your dilemma-to be able to go 5 times a day is Great,I used to go 5 times in 3 weeks only,and as big as aseball bats was my story,you dont sound so bad . If your stools seem to dry/hard try mineral oil enemas 1-2 times a week,it will make your bms the consitency of pudding when youy use an enema..I suffered for 10 years from bms so hard/dry I bled every time I went,and got anal tears from it( talk about painful!!!!) Later a doc told me try a colonic irrigation series (6-8 sesssions), i was so impacted from years of caked on poop I lost 6 pounds on the first colonic!!!Try it they worked for me


----------



## 17553 (Apr 2, 2005)

kathleen i take a teaspoon moring afternoon,evening.how can my stool stay in my body to long after i get threw the round hard andsmall pieces of stool ,i have a large bm then after that i get another large bm about 10 minuntes later,i feel i am total cleanout,thats everyday ,by next morning i get the same problem again,i am my wits end trying to figure if fiber is bad orif i eat anything that causes it , i do have soy milk but =only a cup with juice.i drink a lot of water and juice,four glass in the morning about 10 to 12 a day or more and eat mostly soups with veg in them,i pass a lot of stool everydaythere has to be a function problem ,some how i am not getting enough water in there or my ibs is bad,if i up my miralax it will produce more urges and more bm ,will these drugs you mention help my bowels work better to not have this problemthanks


----------



## 17553 (Apr 2, 2005)

poundindpatmybe i should explain thatthis cause me to have hemrroid fissure surgery to months ago,i thought the miralax was working at the begining ,before that i tryed all the fiber stuff which did not help.had the surgery and thought that the miralaxwould help but i am getting same problems.i hope you understand that this is very hard on me with hard stools and just to say i go that much cause pain and stress from it.i go threw hell every moring with this,i tryed minial oil and it caused me fissures,i do nor strain or push it just hard stools and pieces come out before i get better bm.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I was thinking maybe hard stool is from 6 meals ago (for example) and following less hard stool is from 5 meals ago. The one would be in there 3-6 hours longer than the later stool that comes out. As the stool hangs out in the colon more and more water gets pulled out of it.I'm not sure what else would alter the stool consistancy other than it's own water content. There isn't some different route or process it would go through that the stool just a bit behind it would go through.The drugs I mentioned might make the movement through more coordinated. It is hard to know without trying which thing would work for you.I think the several times a day miralax would be better than once a day for this sort of inconsistancy.K.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

timepiece i see what youre going thru now,its worse than my problem for I only was in pain every 3 rd day,you have it daily.One thing I can suggest is taking mineral oil orally DOESNT work to relieve hard stools !! iT MUST go in the other (tail)end of the body to soften stools !! The route orally gets diluted in the tummy acids and 20 feet of intestines before it reaches the colon where the stools are lodged . Unfortunatly an enema is the only way to get that mineral oil into the colon directly(or a turkey baster !),the enema can be warmed to go in easier if youre squeamish about the idea of enemas.Enemas truly sved my life at age 14 my mom had to force me to get them because I would lie when I said i gave them to my self in the begining when the doc said I needed enemas every week or I would be wearing a colostomy bag by 21,My bms were so large they clogged the toilet every time I went. Also colonic irrigation might help you too,remember in school when people teased us and said if you swallow gum it takes 7 years to break down in the tummy(well I dont know if its 7 years exactly,all the food youve eaten that didnt break down has accumualted all those years in our colons,and cant get out except a washing out with pressurized water(colonic),these toxins are thought to lead to colon cancer,bad breath,acne,laziness,etc.,you might benefit from it


----------

